# Ppc G5 et 10.5



## tobilianok (18 Novembre 2009)

Salutations a tous !

Bon je suppose que la question a ete posé plusieur fois mais je ne trouve rien de concret ...

J'ai un PowerPC G5 2*2Ghz et je voudrais savoir si Leopard 10.5 est compatible car j'ai un cd de Leopard avec mon iMac 24"  mais quand j'essaye de l'installer sur le G5 il me dit pas possible ...

Si quelqu'un a une reponse pour moi ... Merci a tous !


----------



## 217ae1 (18 Novembre 2009)

tobilianok a dit:


> J'ai un PowerPC G5 2*2Ghz et je voudrais savoir si Leopard 10.5 est compatible car j'ai un cd de Leopard avec mon iMac 24"  mais quand j'essaye de l'installer sur le G5 il me dit pas possible ...



le ppc G5 est parfaitement compatible avec léopard !
c'est juste que tu ne peux pas installer avec ce DVD car il fonctionne qu'avec l'iMac 24".

Bonne soirée !


----------



## Tahiti987 (19 Novembre 2009)

la dernière version "installable" aujourd'hui sur un PPC G5 Bi-pro est la version 10.5.8 (9L30)

amicalement


----------

